# Bulkpowders.uk



## Fsuphisig (Jan 2, 2014)

Im stocking up on some dextrose, creating, bcaa's, etc . Has anyone used this site for  ulk powders, the shipping is expensive, anyone know anywhere else ???


----------



## SAD (Jan 2, 2014)

Shipping is expensive because it's bulk (heavy) and overseas.  Try to find one domestically and if you do, post it up because I'm curious.  truenutrition is awesome for their variety of high quality supplements and they can be customized and purchased in whatever quantity you'd like.  The problem is, they are expensive AND charge an arm for shipping.

Hope you find what you're looking for because it'll help me too.


----------



## GreatGunz (Jan 2, 2014)

*Have you guys tried  www.bulksupplements.com*


----------



## SAD (Jan 2, 2014)

Just took a look GG.  Not a good deal.  $33 for a kilo (2.2 pounds) of pure whey protein isolate.  That by itself is already not the best deal, then you would likely buy at least some stevia for sweetening and cocoa powder for flavor.  And it doesn't (that I saw) mention how they isolate the whey.

I'm seriously considering starting a small LLC so that I can hire a nutraceutical compounding company to make small bulk batches of custom protein powders, amino mixtures, etc.


----------



## GreatGunz (Jan 2, 2014)

Didn't realize you wanted it for protein powder they're BCAA'S are reasonable to me.....


----------



## SAD (Jan 2, 2014)

I may be buying into the hype, but I've read things that make me partial to Ajipure certified bcaas.  And I prefer a much higher ratio than 2:1:1, like 8:1:1 or even higher.

Not knocking them if they come out cheaper for you and are effective.  Thanks for posting up bro.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 3, 2014)

Nutraplanet buddy.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jan 3, 2014)

Yeah im about to order my bcaa's, daa, and creative from nutra but now I need some bulk dextrose !


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Jan 3, 2014)

nutraplanet bro


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jan 10, 2014)

bump for bulk dextrose


----------



## Seeker (Jan 10, 2014)

Fsuphisig said:


> bump for bulk dextrose



I buy dextrose from a home brewery store in a nearby city.  If you have one near you, look into it and most likely they will have it.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 10, 2014)

Amazon they sell bulk supplements


----------

